# Elektronikas forums >  Saules enerģija

## vortexxx

Sveicināti.
Nedaudz aizdomājos par saules enerģijas tēmu. Brīvdienās cienītais Latvenergo bija tehnisku apstākļu pēc pārtraucis padevi daudzīvokļu mājai. Aizbraukt uz laukiem un priecāties par elektrību ir viena lieta, tomēr dzīvoklī ir tāda uzparikte kā akvārijs, kur nepieciešama enerģija. Bija risinājums. Auto akumulators+invertors.
Lai nu kā, aķīts tomēr ar jālādē no tīkla. Ir radušies daži jautājumi sakarā ar alternatīvās enerģijas lietošanu.

1. Vai būtu izdevīgi iegādāt saules bateriju un kontrolieri (ja ir invertors un AKB), lai nobarotu kaut to pašu akvāriju, varbūt vēl dzīvoklī LED apgaismojumu (Kādi 40-50W kopā). Par ledusskapi un pārējām ierīcēm skaidrs, būs kosmosa summa.
2. Vai mūsu platuma grādos pietiks enerģijas, lai tas vismaz darbotos gada gaišajā periodā, respektīvi pavasaris, vasara, ja visu dienu uz pagalma pusi spīd saule?
3. Un galvenais, vai Latvenergo vīri mani nekārs pie lielā zvana, ja ko šādu pievienošu, tiesa laižot pa atsevišķiem vadiem, nevis viņu. Īsāk sakot daļa iet uz alternatīvās enerģijas, daļa uz Latvenergo.

----------


## Ints

3.Latvenergo, tobiš Sadales Tīkls, kontrolē tikai līniju līdz skaitītājam.
Savā dzīvoklī dari, ko gribi, kaut kodolreaktoru darbini. Protams, pa atsevišķu instalāciju.

----------


## Delfins

Ja jums tas ir bieži, tas sametaties uz dīzeļgeni. pilnvērtīgs AC230V.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

_Nafig_ Saules tēmā jāiejauc kūpošs, smirdošs un trokšņojošs dīzelis?

----------


## Delfins

Hallo. viņam ir daudzīvoklis, kāda saules enerģija? ja vien nav zemes/jumta īpašnieks, vai arī atklātais "pofigisms" uz jumta ierīkot saules paneļu parku.

----------


## Didzis

Uz lodžijas vai balkona diez vai vairāk par kādiem 50W saules baterijas uzliksi. Logam tak arī kāda spraudziņa jāatstāj. Tie vati būs  saulainā dienā, bez neviena mākonīša un tikai tad, kad saule spīd perpendikulāri panelim. Kad ir apmācies, varbūt 5W izspiedīsi. Ziemā saule spīd tik isu brīdi, ka pasākums vispār garām. Ļoti apšaubu, ka pasākums jebkad atmaksāsies. Uzliec akvārijam datora UPS un neķēmo mājas fasādi.

----------


## Obsis

Saules redzamajā diapazonā uztvertais starojums Latvijā vidusmēra saulainā dienā ir ap 300-350W/m2 un miglainā dienā 60 W/m2. Izņemot ļoti nomākušās dienas pirms negaisa kad 15 W/m2.
Ja interesē, varu pameklēties un atrast Rīgas lidostas 2002.gada failu, kur Saules starojuma intensitāte ir mērīta gada garumā reizi stundā, kopā 10 000 mērījumi. Ja vajag, tad prasi individuāli.
P.S. Nekad netici paneļu ražotāju datiem. Tie attiecas uz utrasaulainu dienu bezmaz ekvatoriālos platuma grādos. Patiesībā ir 2 līdz 4 reizes mazāk.

----------


## Isegrim

No metāldetektoru Māra pieredzes - viņam pat ziemā nenācās izmantot kādu alternatīvu (vēja, benzīna ģeneratoru). Vasarā enerģiju teju nav, kur likt - darbini veļas automātu vai katru dienu. Protams, aprīkojums, tsk. invertori un _dziļās izlādes_ baterijas arī ko maksā.

----------


## Vinchi

Es atkal skatījos uz interesantu variantu elektroenerģijas NETO norēķinu sistēmu:
https://www.sadalestikls.lv/lat/klie...ogeneratoriem/

Visu vasaru ražo elektrību un dod iekšā tīklā, pēc tam kad vajag ņem no tīkla uzkrāto.

Nevajag pat pirkt akumulatorus kuri nolietojas.  :: 

Skatījos nav dārgi ar ķīniešu GRID-TIE invertori kuri sasinhronizē sinusu ar tīklu. Vienīgi dārgi varētu izmaksāt sadales tīkla invertora sertificēšana jeb verificēšana.

----------


## next

> Es atkal skatījos uz interesantu variantu elektroenerģijas NETO norēķinu sistēmu:
> https://www.sadalestikls.lv/lat/klie...ogeneratoriem/


 Shitas joks var darboties tik ilgi kameer elektriibas atdeveeju jauda ir nenoziimiigi maza saliidzinaajumaa ar kopeejo pateerinju.

----------


## M_J

Kāpēc lai šitais joks nevarētu darboties pie lielākām jaudām? Cita lieta, ka pie šādiem nosacījumiem līdz lielākām jaudām vienkārši nenonāks.

----------


## Didzis

Tur laikam bija tā, ka iepumpē tīklā 100%, bet atpakaļ dabū 40%. Vārdu sakot, Latvenero ir tīrs augļotāju kantoris. Viņiem jau nafig nevajag tos pārsimts privātos vatus un vēl dienas vidū. Tas ir politisks lēmums. Ja Latvenergo iepirktu no privātajiemj elektrību pa biržas cenām, tad vispār visa alternatīvā elektroražošana ir apsolūti nerentabla. Kamēr Kalvītim maksā dubulto tarifu, protams mazie vārās

----------


## next

Kaa mani maaciija tad sadales tiikls veidots taa lai aizvadiitu vajadziigo spriegumu no centra liidz perifeerijai.
Un liinijas omiskaa pretestiiba tur iereekjinaata.
Un tagad ja laukos garas liinijas galaa kaads gjenerees lieko jaudu un kaiminjos paaris pensionaaru kas tikai vakaraa TV iesleedz?
Te man kaiminjos kogjeneraacijas staciju uztaisiija un vinji dabuuja vilkt atsevishkju kabeli nevis uz tuvaako 20KV/0,4KV bet uz 110KV/20KV apakshstaciju.

----------


## M_J

Laukos, garas līnijas galā mikroģeneratoru neviens jau tagad neļaus slēgt, nevaru tagad momentā atrast, bet tas jau bija iekšā ST noteikumos. Tām koģenerācijas stacijām, ar kurām man bijusi darīšana, nevienai nav bijis pieslēgums pie esošās 0.4kV apakštacijas. Visām ir bijis uzstādīts savs 20kV/0.4kV transformators, vai pat vairāki - katram ģeneratoram atsevišķi.

----------


## Isegrim

> Nevajag pat pirkt akumulatorus kuri nolietojas


 Piemirsu piebilst, ka uz minētā Māra īpašumu nav savilktas nekādas līnijas (ne gaisa, ne kabeļa) no ST. Citiem vārdiem - ar Latvenergo viņš attiecības neuztur. Sauciet to par pilnīgu neatkarību.

----------


## Vinchi

Pilnīga neatkarība nepastāv  ::  var vienīgi būt atkarība no kaut kā cita  :: 

Ar to es domāju atkarība no akumulatoru nolietojuma. Ja katru dienu izlādēsi un uzlādēsi akumulatorus tād pēc 5 gadiem droši vien varēs pirkt visus akumulatorus no jauna. Kas cenas ziņā būs tas pats kas samaksāt uz priekšu par elektrību par nākamajiem 5 gadiem.

----------


## Eziss

Mikroģeneratora pieslēgumu salīdzināt ar koģenerācijas pasākumu ir bezjēdzīgi. Jaudu atšķirība ir 10-100-500 reizes. Tāpēc koģenerācijai citi noteikumi. Pie šodienas nosacījumiem mikroģenerators var atmaksāties 8-15 gados. Ja ir liels pašpatēriņš dienas gaišajā laikā, tad viss ir ok.
  Mazas jaudas uzpariktēm arī ir savs pielietojums. Ļoti skaisto, saburbušo un bezjēdzīgo balkonu aizsegu vietā saules baterija var likties kā svešķermenis, bet tas jau postpadomju pilsoņa gaumes jautājums. Nav ar baterijām jāaizsedz logi utt.. Viena balkona margu aizsegu var aizvietot ar divām 250w jaudas baterijām, t.i. 500w jaudas ģenerators. Izmēri- 3.2 X 0.8 m. Ja tā ir dienvidu puse, tad gadā tāds štrunts saražo ~400-450 kWh. Apm. 85% no tā no aprīļa līdz septembrim ieskaitot, vidēji 45-65 kWh mēnesī. Ja divi balkoni, tad visu dzīvokļa patērēto jaudu. Ja māja nav centrālās apkures un ir boileris, tad ar 1.0-1.5 kw jaudas saules baterija var sildīt ūdeni, ģimenei pietiks. Nevajadzēs nekādus akumulatorus un invertorus. Minimāla nauda un maksimāls labums. 
  Nerakstu no zila gaisa. Jau vairāk kā četrus gadus lietoju saules baterijas ūdens sildīšanai. Izdevumi ir atmaksājušies. Visiem silti iesaku saprast kas no kā rodas un padomāt kur ko likt, goglē apskatīties apsauļojuma reālos datus. Un tad sākt spriedelēt kas, kad un cik.
  Pats elementārākais aprēķins . Paneļa mūžs 20 gadi; gadā 1 kw jauda dod 850-900kWh; viens 250w panelis maksā 120 eiro- iegūstam 20x850=17000kWh, 120x4=480, 480:17000=0.02824 eiro. Būtu bezgala jauki ja visi gudrie saprastu: saules baterijas saražotā 1kWh izmaksā 2.8 centi. NAV lētākas enerģijas, pat malka ir dārgāka. UN tagad jāpiepūlē smadzenes saprātīgai rīcībai, nevis murmulēšanai. Protams, novērtējums der paneļiem ar 250w un lielāku jaudu. Mazjaudīgas sistēmas nebūs tik finansiāli efektīvas.  
  Vēl var analizēt kaudzi apsvērumu ko un kā. Pārvērst elektroenerģiju siltumā, ķīmiskajā enerģijā utt.? Es eju pa izdevumu maksimālās atdeves ceļu. Arī siltums maksā naudu un vajadzīgs komfortam- sildu ūdeni, atmaksājas ļoti ātri. Grozi krānu un kaifo.  Gaidu no uzkrātās-atdotās enerģijas pašizmaksas viedokļa lētus akumulatorus. Tādu verķu parādīšanās būs apvērsums cilvēces dzīvē.

----------


## M_J

Interesanti. Ja pareizi sapratu, invertors netiek izmantots. Visa saražotā elektrība pa taisno aiziet uz boileri? Kaut kāds kontrolieris pie saules paneļiem gan jau ka ir? Kāds spriegums tur beigās nāk ārā? Kā veic saražotās elektrības uzskaiti?

----------


## Eziss

Starp bateriju un boileri atrodas elementārs PWM tipa līdzstrāvas "transformators", kaut kas līdzīgs stabilizatoram. Atšķirībā no klasikas, stabilizēts ieejas spriegums, izejā mainīgs. Palasiet kaut ko par saules bateriju un Jūs sapratīsiet kāpēc tā. Vel būtu jāzin Oma likums, lai saprastu procesus boilera sildelementā. Konroliera-stabilizatora detaļu izmaksas ~~10-20 eiro, Latvijas cenās.Pilns internets ar shēmām. Šodien līdzspriegumu 300 volti 5-8 ampēri stumdīt šurpu turpu nav nekāda problēma, 3 eiro vērts mosfets knapi remdens. To stumda 0.25 eiro vērta TL494.
Kad, velns arāra, kads apskatīsies saules baterijas raksturlīknes!!! Lasīt nav iemācīts, tikai rakstīt? 
Slodzē spriegums mainīgs, atkarīgs no saražotās jaudas, var būt arī 1 volts un arī 180 volti. Svarīgas ir kopējās kilovatstundas, tās silda ūdeni. Spriegums silda tikai tad jā ir omi. Ūdens arī ir akumulators. Ko vēl vajag? 
Par uzskaiti. Nav nekādu problēmu reģistrēt bateriju saražoto jaudu, ja vēlme taisīt zinātni. Man pietiek ar statistiskajiem novērtējumiem, neko jaunu netaisos pierādīt. Uztrauktos ja trūktu siltuma krānā. Var jau arī intereses pēc ekvatoru pārmērīt.

----------


## M_J

Laikam ne tā pajautāju. Mani tieši interesēja, cik lielā mērā tiek ņemtas vērā saules paneļu raksturlīknes, kāds algoritms tiek izmantots, lai atrastu maksimālās jaudas punktu mainoties apgaismojumam. Tāpat, ja jau ir minēti konkrēti skaitļi ar saražoto enerģiju, tad pieņēmu, ka tas kaut kādā veidā tiek reģistrēts. Protams, ka pilns internets ar to visu, bet ir interesanti zināt, kā tās lietas strādā Latvijā, nevis Kalifornijā, Spānijā vai Krimā.

----------


## ddff

Tīri praktiskas dabas jautājums- vai ūdeni izdevīgāk nav sildīt tiešā veidā ar jumta paneļiem caur kuriem cirkulē siltumapmaiņas šķidrums, nekā ar elektrību no saules paneļiem?

ddff

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tev ir privātmāja, tad vari likt ūdens rores uz jumta. Jebkurā gadījumā kabeļu instalācija ir vienkāršāka. Ūdens sildīšanai parasti izlieto pārpaliekošo Saules enerģiju. Ūdens (ar savu lielo siltumietilpību) arī ir sava veida akumulators.

----------


## vortexxx

Paldies par atbildēm. Dažos jautājumos ir ko piebilst.
1. Uz saules iekārtu varu ierīkot atsevišķu līniju, kura neiet kopā ar Latvenergo līniju.
2. Boileri, vešeni un ledusskapi nebarošu. Ir doma tikai par akvāriju un apgaismojumu, kopā uz kādiem 50W
3. Dzīvoklis ir liels, atrodas 6tajā stāvā ar pieejamu jumtu bez īpašnieka pretenzijām, ja tur ko uzstādītu. Saule pārsvarā un visilgāk sanāk dienvidu pusē. 

Praktiski doma ir viena. Lai pa dienu, kad nedeg gaismas, iet tikai akvārijums, tas darbojas no saules, apmēram 10W, vakaros, kad vajag vairāk, respektīvi gaismai lai var ņemt no akumulatora. Tātad saulīte pa dienu uzlādē akumulatoru.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tik vien kā akvārijam un dažām LED lampiņām tas risinājums vajadzīgs, tad var arī bez īpaša kontroliera iztikt; pietiks ar vienu Schottky diodi starp solārpaneli un bateriju.

----------


## Eziss

Par MPPT. Algoritmu un to dažādu modifikāciju ir daudz. Tie pēc būtības maz ko interesējas par konkrētām raksturlīknēm. Eju mazākās pretestības ceļu. Strādāju ar fiksētu baterijas spriegumu. Kopējā ieguvuma kļūda nav liela, varbūt3-5%. Man baterijas novietotas nekustīgi un apēnojuma nav. Visādas viltības neko daudz nedos. Agrā rītā vai vakarā 2W vietā 5W un otrādi mani neuztrauc, 1500W nāk tā pat kad ir no kā. Vispārīgi analizēt algoritmu, kas kad un kāpēc trijos teikumos ir mazliet nereāli. Esmu par tiem inetresējies ļoti virspusēji, jo 1-2 kontrolieru salodēšanai nav vērts saspringt sarežģītu algoritmu realizācijai. Pieejamas dažādu līmeņu studentu publikācijas par teorētiskajiem un praktiskajiem jautājumiem, ap un par saules baterijām. Viela izziņai un pārdomām. Man mērķis bija pierādīt saules bateriju lietderību triviālam mērķim - ūdens sildīšanai un pārliecināties par vidi saudzējošu tehnoloģiju efektivitāti mūsu platuma grādos. Tas būtībā ir arī sabiedrības ekonomiskās neatkarības jautājums.
Uzskaite. Staistika ir varena lieta. Nevajag domāt ka uz zemeslodes esam ekskluzīvi. Google ir minēta ne tikai Kalifornija, bet arī Eiropa. Un ir dati par apsauļojumu arī Eiropai. Ja tas ir pufels, tad kas silda kolektorus? Bālēliņu vēderi pastrādājuši? Kolektoriem tik vien kā atradu sūkņa ieslēgšanās trafiku sistēmai Jūrmalā. Nekur nav reāli saražoto kilovatstundu. Aina mākoņainā dienā bēdīga. Netā var redzēt onlainā mikroģeneratoru darbību. Ir gada, mēnešu, dienu un stundu atskaites. Latvijā pietiekami daudz, lai izdarītu secinājumus. Vajag parakņāties uzstādītājfirmu mājas lapās. Pirms iegādājos saules baterijas , cītīgi tās pētīju. Bija jauks mikroģenerators Pārdaugavā. Viss atbilst statistiskajiem datiem. Baterijas saražo vērā ņemamu enerģiju arī mākoņainā dienā. Tāpēc arī cepjos par bateriju izmantošanu.
220V. Pilnīga bezjēdzība. Pašizmaksa, dod dievs vēl tā, nebūs zemāka par 6-7 centiem. Cik maksā Latvenergo? Mikroģenerators ir piejams tikai privātpersonām, varbūt kļūdos. Fruktam dienā neko nevajag, tikai impulsveidīgi patērētāji- ledusskapis utml. Saule, mākoņi- baterijas ražo kā pagadās. rezultātā 80+% atdoti Latvenergo. Smieklīgākais- zem pašizmaksas!!! Vājprātīgo bizness. Nākošais vājprāta līmenis- pievienot 220v invertoram jaudas kontrolieri boilera sildīšanai ar nepatērēto 220V jaudu. Invertors ar boilera kontrolieri maksā vairāk nekā baterijas- Napoleons jāj uz kliba zirga, ceļu karalim.
  Kolektoru siltuma pārpalikumus vasarā jāpārdod vietējiem siltumtīkliem, ziemā haļavas siltums noderēs.

----------


## next

Kaapeec tik nervozs?
Labaak bildes iepostee kaa izskataas un iekaartu sheema arii buutu interesanta.

----------


## Eziss

Kaitina muļķīgi jautājumi un publikas slinkums palūkoties googlē. Muļķības kalngals- jāiepostē saules baterijas fotogrāfija.

----------


## next

Ja man nav un nebuus vietas kur alternatiivo energjeetiku uzstaadiit tad nopietni studeet jautaajumu arii muljkjiigi.
Savukaart paskatiities ko darbiigi ljaudis uztaisiijushi tak vienmeer interesanti.

----------


## vortexxx

Kas attiecas uz ļaudīm, tad vienkārši eksperimenta pēc vēlos ko šādu pamēģināt. Iesākumā ekonomiskajā variantā, tālāk laiks rādīs. Jāsaka tā, ir savs entuziasms. Protams, rezultātus atspoguļošu šeit.

----------


## Eziss

Kas, kad un cik --  www.solarserver.de/pvgis/ un www.sinergo.lv . Kā --  www.radiorokot.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=94570 . Info ir daudz, shēmu arī. Piedāvātais shēmas risinājums nav no sliktākajiem. Mans ūdens sildītājs strādā līdzīgi, šo shēmu atradu jau vēlāk. Praksē mppt ar fiksētu spriegumu ieejā darbojas pietiekami labi. Vairums analogo interneta shēmu nesatur mppt atgriezenisko saiti. Ir daudz variantu ar Arduino, bet neesmu eksperimentējis.

----------


## Eziss

Kur, kad un cik.....

----------


## Obsis

RE:""bet ir interesanti zināt, kā tās lietas strādā Latvijā, nevis Kalifornijā""
Par šo jautājumu apmēram desmitgadi stāvēja pētnieciskais panelis uz LLA (tagad LLU) jumta, un ir publicēti masa ar rakstiem, sākot ar leņķa optimizēšanu un beidzot ar efektivitātes novērtējumu. Vienkārši paklabini klavieri. Raksti bija latviski.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Tīri praktiskas dabas jautājums- vai ūdeni izdevīgāk nav sildīt tiešā veidā ar jumta paneļiem""
Ir, ir, ir, ir, ir un vēlreiz ir.
Saules panelim lietderības koeficients ir ap 8...10% tiem ko var nopirkt bodē, jeb pasaules rekorda līmenī 2000.g.=28%, 2010.g.=42% (kuruus bodē vēl ilgi nevarēs nopirkt), savukārt Saules radiācijas maksimums ir izteikti infrasarkanajā diapazonā, kuru specifiski redz siltā truba un specifiski neredz fotovoltaics, sarkanās robežas dēļ.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunlight vari apskatīt Saules spektru, viss laukums, kas atrodas pa labi no 600 nm karsē trubas ar 99% lietderību, betviss kas pa kreisi no 600 nm taisa photovoltaics ar 10% lietderību. Tagad izrēķini no kura efekta var ievākt lielāku laukuma "ražu".

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Algoritmu un to dažādu modifikāciju ir daudz""
Faktiski runa var iet par DIVIEM algoritmiem.
1) klanīt līdzi Saulei vai neklanīt.
Atbilde- LLA pētījumi demonstrēja ka sekošana uzlabo jaudas atdevi par 10-15% un tikai!!! Visa smalkā mehānika un trekera elektronika un tikai procenti. Tāpēc nedomājiet un taisiet fiksēti nostiprinātas.
2) Meklēt impedances salāgošanas punktu vai nemeklēt. 
Atbilde: katrai elektronikas ierīcei tukšgaitā atdotā jauda ir nulle un tāpat īsslēgumā atdotā jauda tiecas uz nulli (ja neskaita kabeļu vadu silšanu). Vienīgā vieta kur jauda ir maksimizēta ir tas punkts, kur slodzes pretestība ir vismaz kaut aptuveni vienāda ar avota iekšējo pretestību. Šo punktu elementāri var atpazīt pēc tā, ka spriegums uz celles ir nokrities uz 50% no tukšgaitas EDS. Un šo punktu gan ir vērts meklēt, tās vairs nav 10-15% vērtas diskusijas, bet gan reizes. Tipisks kontrolieris reizi sekundē uz kādu milisekundi atslēdz slodzi un izmēra tekošā brīža tukšgaitas spriegumu, ieraksta to S&H, un ar atbilstošo step-up konverteri ceļot augšā spriegumu (mainot PWM koeficientu D) maina paneļa noslodzi tā, ka kontroles mezgls saredz tieši pusi no S&H fiksētās vērtības. Ja tas ir sarežģīts algoritms, tad detektora radiouztvērējs ir baisi kosmiskā tehnoloģija.

----------


## Tārps

Tad jau tas, kas izdomās, kā vienā panelī apvienot abu enerģiju savākšanu, noraus baigo kušķi.

p.s. 
       Kas tie par "universālajiem paneļiem " , ko GOOGLES tante piedāvā ?

----------


## Vinchi

Saules baterija VS Saules kolektors. 
Domāju mākoņainā dienā no saules baterijas vismaz kādu enerģiju dabūs ārā, bet šaubos vai no kolektora būs iespējams pat knapi siltu ūdeni dabūt.

----------


## Eziss

Pirmkārt, viss latviski rakstītais ir pilnīga laža. Mistiski "pētījumi" vecu modeļu saules elementiem, novecojušu cenu salīdzinājumi utt. Murgs. Šodienas standarta mono/poli kristālu baterijām lietderības koeficients ir 13-16%, jā ir putināti štrunti ar 7-8% koeficientu. 
Salīdzinot KĀ izdevīgāk sildīt ūdeni- ar siltuma paneli vai saules bateriju izšķirošais nav maksimāli sasniedzamais lietderības koeficients. Augstais saules paneļu lietderības koeficients ir fikcija. Cīpars dots paneļa izejā, pie maksimāla apgaismojuma/radiācijas. No mākoņiem nekāds dižais "neredzamais" starojums nenāk, neko nopietnu nesasildīs.  Vēl jāņem vērā zudumi siltumtrasē, zudumi caur paneļa priekšējo un aizmugurējo plaknēm, sevišķi pie zemākām vides temperatūrām utml.. Šie visi zudumi ir ļoti būtiski, var sastādīt no 25-100% no iegūtā siltuma. Kopējais lietderības koeficients, novērtējot līdz boilerim, nebūs lielāks 60%, un arī tikai pie pilnas saules. Mākoņainā laika labi ja 00-30%.Ierīkošanas izmaksas pie līdzvērtīgas lietojamas saražotās enerģijas saules baterijām lētākas un ierīkošana tehniski vienkāršāka. Tālākais ir katra paša ziņā...
Par "abu" enerģiju savākšanu- samērā bezjēdzīgs process. Tikai būtisks ierīkošanas sadārdzinājums. Siltuma trūkumi: zudumi pārvadīšanā līdz patērētājam un ierobežotas pielietošanas iespējas, ekspluatācijas uzraudzība utt. Elektrība no visa tā ir brīva. 
Par MPPT. Saules paneļa ekvivalentā shēma nav pliks rezistors un sprieguma ģenerators. Darba punkta optimizācija ar tukšgaitas sprieguma mērīšanu ir vis neefektīvākā, milzīga kļūda. Reāli mppt ar fiksētu spriegumu baterijas izejā ir pietiekami labs, tas no personīgās pieredzes. Ja gribas glaunāk, tad IxU=P un uz priekšu. Reāli "glaunāk" vajag pavasarī. Tad sniega/ledus pikas rada lokālus apēnojumus. Slodzes raksturlīknēs parādās vairāki maksimumi. Man tas ļoti netraucē, jo ūdeni silda apkures sistēma. Bateriju lādēšanai tas būtiski, fiksēta sprieguma gadījumā ieguvums var nokristies līdz 15-20% max iespējamā. Bateriju grozīšanai nav nekāda sakara ar mppt slodzes elektriskajā shēmā. Grozīšana var dot līdz 80% pieaugumu ievākumam, nezinu kur LLA rāvuši 10-15%. Vienu paneli grozīt nav problēmu. Pietiek paneli dienā fiksēt 3-5 stāvokļos, 10-15 grādu orientācijas kļūda nav būtiska.. Grozīt 5-20 paneļus ir bezjēdzīgi. Lētāk piekarināt papildus paneļus. Šobrīd normāli mono/poli paneļi maksā 100 eiro/ 250W, slimam jābūt lai grozītu- sniegā, vējā, nezinu. Mehānika maksās 2x vairāk nekā paneļi un vēl rūsēs. Lielāka problēma ir brīvs horizonts, ēnas.

----------


## next

A ko noziimee abreviatuura MPPT ?
Atbildeet var visi kas to zina.
Un pat luudzu to dariit.

----------


## M_J

Es īsti nesaprotu. Tu, Next, nes mūs cauri vai kā? Ierakstot Googlē abreviatūras skaidrojums izlec tūlīt aiz reklāmām. Parokot tālāk, ir virkne risinājumu un algoritmu dažādām dzīves situācijām. Šo to no tā palasījis esmu, neko realizējis neesmu.

----------


## simistors

Jau piekto gadu lietoju saules kolektoru un jāatzīst, ka šis gads pēc ''JĀŅIEM"  ir bezjēdzīgs...   3-5  dienas mēnesī ir jēdzīgs enerģijas pienesums. visi temp dati rakstās  micro SD.  Kolektors  2 m2 siltumnesējs ūdens. 

Kopumā esmu apmierināts, jo ne centa nav ieguldīts un viss taisīts no tā kas pa rokai.

----------


## Eziss

Par to jau arī rakstu. Ar kolektoriem ir kaudze problēmu kuras nepiemīt saules baterijām. Ēnainās dienās saules bateriju integrētais pienesums nav nemaz tik mazs, 3-5 kWh no 1,5kW jaudas . Ēnainas dienās kolektors neko praktiski neražo. Saulainās dienas - 10-14 kWh. Komplektā ar parastāko 160 L boileri trīs pieaugušie un 3 bērni dušojas, vannojas un mazgā traukus uz nebēdu. Šogad ar baterijām viss ok. Nekādu uzskaiti neveicu, ko man dos tie kWh. Aptuvenam situācijas monitoringam pietiek ar voltmetru sildelementa ķēdē.

----------


## Isegrim

> monitoringam pietiek ar voltmetru sildelementa ķēdē.


 Voltmetrs ķēdē?!?

----------


## Didzis

> Jau piekto gadu lietoju saules kolektoru un jāatzīst, ka šis gads pēc ''JĀŅIEM"  ir bezjēdzīgs...   3-5  dienas mēnesī ir jēdzīgs enerģijas pienesums. visi temp dati rakstās  micro SD.  Kolektors  2 m2 siltumnesējs ūdens. 
> 
> Kopumā esmu apmierināts, jo ne centa nav ieguldīts un viss taisīts no tā kas pa rokai.


 Ļoti objektīvs vērtējums un pilnībā sakrīt ar maniem novērojumiem. Ezis mums te vienīgais fans, kurš sajūsmā par saules enerģiju, bet dzīvē ir kā nu ir. Sanāca parunāties ar saimnieku, kuram firma bija uzstādijusi saules baterijas pirms gadiem trim. Bargā nauda par pasākumu jau aizmirsusies, pirmā eiforija noplakusi un vērtējums pasākumam vienā vārdā tika izteikts- sūds! Mūsu mainīgajā klimatā, ja viss tiek kārtots oficiāli ar nodokļiem un saimnieks pats neko nedara, tad jebkāda saules enerģijas izmantošana ir nerentabla. Protams, Eziss vai  simistors variantā, kad cilvēkiem rokas aug no īstās vietas  var niekoties ar saules enerģijas izmantošanu, bet tā jau ir visās nozarēs. Ja pats proti autiņu labot, tad tā eksplotācija sanāk pa lēto, vai māju pats uzbūvē un kvadrātmetrs sanāk trīsreiz  lētāk, kā nolīgstot celtniekus.

----------


## Eziss

Tur jau tā nelaime - atnāks laimes lacis un visu sakrāmēs. Firmas nav rādītājs, un nav jābūt nekādam ģēnijam lai rīkotos saprātīgi. Firmām cits darbības algoritms un inženierzināšanas nulles līmenī. Labi ja testeri māk lietot. Tāpēc jau rezultāti nekādi. Cenšos tautu mazliet izglītot, stagnācija smadzenēs ellišķīga, aitu bars.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""MPPT""
http://www.homepower.com/sites/defau...MPPT_Graph.gif

P.S. Ezim: Paldies par atskārsmi, ka photovoltaics ir nelineārs avots. Biju domājis, ka lineārs. Citētais grafiks to labi ilustrē, papildus abreviatūras vārdiskošanai/izskaidrošanai.

----------


## karloslv

> Ļoti objektīvs vērtējums un pilnībā sakrīt ar maniem novērojumiem. Ezis mums te vienīgais fans, kurš sajūsmā par saules enerģiju, bet dzīvē ir kā nu ir. Sanāca parunāties ar saimnieku, kuram firma bija uzstādijusi saules baterijas pirms gadiem trim. Bargā nauda par pasākumu jau aizmirsusies, pirmā eiforija noplakusi un vērtējums pasākumam vienā vārdā tika izteikts- sūds! Mūsu mainīgajā klimatā, ja viss tiek kārtots oficiāli ar nodokļiem un saimnieks pats neko nedara, tad jebkāda saules enerģijas izmantošana ir nerentabla. Protams, Eziss vai  simistors variantā, kad cilvēkiem rokas aug no īstās vietas  var niekoties ar saules enerģijas izmantošanu, bet tā jau ir visās nozarēs. Ja pats proti autiņu labot, tad tā eksplotācija sanāk pa lēto, vai māju pats uzbūvē un kvadrātmetrs sanāk trīsreiz  lētāk, kā nolīgstot celtniekus.


 Paga, paga, paga, nejaucam ābolus ar apelsīniem. Līdz objektivitātei te kā līdz Mēnesim, secinājumu izdarīšanas jomā. Atkarībā no izpratnes līmeņa kolektors ir :

a) vienkārši melna muca
b) muca ar caurulēm "kak-popalo"
 c) boileris + cauruļu panelis
d) boileris + panelis ar vakuuma siltumizolāciju 
e) boileris + sekundārā ķēde ar gaistošu šķidrumu + panelis

Efektivitāte (un cena) stipri pieaug saraksta beigu virzienā. Pēdējais variants spēj dabūt siltumenerģiju arī ziemā.

----------


## Didzis

Jebkurā enerģijas iegūšanas procesā ir jāpieņem kautkādi kompromisi. Skaidrs, ka Tavs e variants ir viisdārgākais un ja vēl to sistēmu uzstāda kāda firma ar visiem nodokļiem, tad stipri jādomā, vai tas reālā laikā atmaksāsies. Tai pat laikā boileris ar cauruļu paneli un ja tās trubas salasītas žogmalē, atmaksāsies ļoti ātri. Pareizāk sakot, kādas nu tur izmaksa, cik nu savu darbu skaiti. Gan jau taisnība ir kautkur pa vidu. Par to objektivitāti gan varam pastrīdēties. Ja mans kolektors, tāpat kā simistors kolektors neko nopietnu nedod, tad tā arī ir. Nu nav tak saulainu dienu bijis, visu laiku tikai līst un līst, tā ka zāli nevar pat nopļaut. Tādos laika apstāklōs arī uberkrutais kolektors neko nedod. Par saules enerģijas iegūšani ziemā, es atļaušos pasmaidīt. Martā varbūt, bet decenbrī viss ir mierā.

----------


## Jurkins

"e" variants jau ir gandrīz siltumsūknis. Sen, sen atpakaļ radās doma, ka varētu sakrustot siltumsūkni ar ar kolektoru vai (vēl trakāk)  - ar siltumsūkni "dzesēt" paneli. Bet tas viss ir palicis tādā "a mož varētu" līmenī.

----------


## Eziss

Paldies, Obsi. Esmu slikts pedagogs, jamācās.Visu apstāstu kā ir, bet zēni stūrgalvīgi turas pie akmens laikmeta pieredzes. Nekādi nevar nokāpt no caurulēm un melnām mucām. Visādi citādi izglītoti ļaudis, bet širmis ciet. Didzim tik visur nodokļi rādās, sācis kur piestrādāt vai arī pašu apstrādājuši? Nasks zēns. Par lūžņu lasīšanu tak ar jāmaksā kaut kam kaut ko. Par savu darbu šis diez vai ko kādam maksā, bet es jau esmu nogrēkojies sevi aplaimojot ar maķenīt siltuma un padaloties atziņās ar citiem.
Reiz taču beidziet sapņot par saules enerģiju ziemā, jebkurā formmmāāāā. Aplūkojiet SAULES RADIĀCIJAS gada grafikus un konstatēsiet ka neglābs siltumsūkņi un enerģija no mākoņiem. Enerģijai ir ļoti objektīva izcelsme un daudzums. Nevar pumpēt to kā nav. Paanalizējiet iespējamos temperatūru un jaudu balansa scenārijus uz siltummaiņa ziema/vasarā. Ar iztvaicēšanu, bez iztvaicēšanas, siltumapmaiņas procesu no paneļa ar apkārtējo vidi sekas ziemā/vasarā. Ko un kā var iztvaicēt ziemā??? Izvērtējiet vēja un gaisa mitruma ietekmi. Laiciņu atpakaļ jau  reklamēja brīnumsūkņus, ziemā ka milzu ledus kalnus, Zviedrijā visi kaifā . Kur ta pazuda i sūkņi, i ledus kalni? Jā, atkausējam. Ekspluatācija prasa uzraudzību utt. Nemaz neapskatot notiekošo siltumpārvadē līdz patērētājam...  Es to, arī saldās muļķiem domātās reklāmas, pārskatīju un izvērtēju... Pārsteidz uzņēmība bīdīt visādus fufeļus + mārketinga triki saldā ēdienā. Nedomājiet ka es nezinu kas ir caurules, siltumsūkņi utt. un ko ar tiem var izdarīt. Acīmredzot bija būtiski apsvērumi lai realizētu nestandarta scenāriju. Uzdevums-optimāla nauda, maksimāls ieguvums. Rezultāts ir pozitīvs. Klasiska situācija- izmainīt cilvēku izpratni par lietām ir ļoti grūti.

----------


## sharps

Pirms dažiem gadiem (ne senāk ka 5-6 gadi) biju tādā Hanoveres vispasaules tehnoloģiju izstādē. Tur arī redzēju uzparikti ar saules paneli jeb foto elementiem, kurus dzesē no apakšas. Tur pat bija tās caurles apledojušas pie pirmā acu uzmetiena. Acīmredzot ar kādu freonieka čillerīti tika dzesēts. īsāk sakot čaļi bija uzkonstruējuši, ka var iegūt gan siltumu, gan elektrību vienā. Tad arī sāku iepazīt siltuma atgūšas tehnoloģijas tuvāk, ka no čillera kompresoriem dabūt ārā siltumu. Protams visu to var darīt, bet tas būs bešeni dārgi. Tepat LV ar siltuma atgūšanas lietām no čillera ventilācijas vajdzībām paeksperimentējām. Nekā iepriecinoša. Pie tehnoloģijas vēl jāstrādā. 
Par siltuma iegūšanu no saules piekrītu obsim, bet nepiekrītu ezim. Zudumi būs jebkurā enerģijas pārvades procesā (elektrokabeļi, DC/DC, plastmasas caurules ar tubolit izolācju vai akmens vates izolāciju un galu galā karstā ūdens vai elektro-akumulators). Tas pirmkārt. Otrkārt pašreiz pieejamo tirgū foto elementu lietderība ir tā ap 18%. Toties no saules kolektoriem lietderība ir ap >36%, bet viss atkarīgs no konstruktīvā risinājuma. Ja rēķina kWh'ās, tad viennozīmīgi kolektori ieliek foto elementiem. Tad no šejienes izdarām secinājumus. Kā var dabūt vairāk kWh no PV lai uzsildītu vienu un to pašu ūdens daudzumu nekā no saules kolektora?!!? Ņemot vērā ka vienādi apstākļi - tieša saules radiācija. Ok ja pieņem ka visu caur gadu to mērījumu veic, tad varētu pat izlīdzinātis kWh daudzums pie Latvijas apstākļiem, bet ne Kalifornijā, kur ar spoguļiem ražo tvaiku. 

Mazliet no savas pieredzes PV jomā. Pirms daudziem gadiem, kad vēl LV nebija Eiro zonā, tā ap 2000+ jeb precīzāk ap 2005 gadu. PV paneļu izmaksas bija 3-5EUR/W. Ņemot vērā ka Latvijā saules tiešās/izkliedētās radiācijas attiecība bija un laikam vēl ir 50% pret 50% izteiktas kWh'ās uz vienu kvadrātmetru. Absolūtajos ciparos uz kvadrātmetru tagad neatceros, tad jāceļ vecie papīri augšā. Man beigu beigās pie toreiz esošiem elektroenerģijas tarifiem PV atmaksātos 19+ gados. Tas ir 2005 gads +/-. Par pašreizējo 2016 situāciju, tad jāveic pārrēķins un nemāku spriest, tādēļ neoponēšu ezim. 
Tomēr, lai saprastu par ko iet runa, es vēlētos redzēt reālus mērījumus un uzskaiti pie mūsdienu cenām. Mani šī lieta arī ļoti interesētu, jo savā laikā iegrābos ar tiem green energy paneļiem biju paņēmis plikus PV paneļus, kas te pat forumā tika reklamēti. Iedziļinoties tehnoloģijā, tad to ceļļu lodēšana nebija nekāda medusmaize. Tad vēl viņu aizsardzība no UV ietekmētas Si pāreju izdegšanas skābeklim klāt esot. Arī ar gataviem PV paneļiem eksperimentēts. 
Vēl viens stipri labāks variants Latviji būtu klasiskās vēja turbīnas. Pirms laiciņa uzmetu aci. Par 600W turbīnām cena bija ap 500EUR.

----------


## Eziss

Lai piekristu vai nē, vajag ko pamēģināt. Nauda un darbs noliks visu savās vietās.  Patreiz mazlietotas baterijas maksā 250-450 eiro kilovats, jau Latvijā. Cena nākotnē daudz nemainīsies. Baterijas vs kolektori - tas ir ne tikai sākotnējais lietderības koeficients. Pie mazām jaudām enerģijas zudumi vatē/caurulēs būs par kārtu augstāki nekā kabeļos/sajūgšanas shēmā. Reāli dabā labi ja 5-10% no dienas laika ir tieša saule, pārēja laikā pusēna. Gala rezultātā baterijas nav sliktākais risinājums. Pamatā visu nosaka iekārtu izmaksas. ierīkošanas izmaksas un ekspluatācijas ērtība. Salīdziniet abus variantus, un redzēsiet ka baterijas vinnē. Sistēma jāanalizē kopumā nojumta līdz krānam/gala patērētājam. Pamēģiniet ko izdarīt reāli, tad viss būs skaidrs. Es to izdarīju, runāju par reālu pieredzi. Neņemiet ļaunā, bet cienījamie kungi muld kā tirgus bābas. Žvaņeckis teiktu: vkus na ņjuh.
 Es necenšos kādu pārsteigt ar visādiem zinātnes fufeļiem. Neesmu fantastisko romānu rakstnieks vai trako nama pacients /ceru/. Rakstu par REĀLĀM un ļoti vienkāršām lietām. Kuras patiešām pie mums strādā, neskatoties uz speciālistu noliegumu. Nevajag nekādu Kaliforniju vai vēl nezin ko. Ne jau plika baterija vai kolektors ar kaut kādiem koeficientiem visu nosaka, tie ir tikai daļa no sistēmas.

----------


## Delfins

a kāds spoģuļu sistēmu izmanto ar PV? Ja paneli virza uz sauli, tad tīri var ieekonomēt uz paša PV.  Parasta spoguļvirsma jau nav diez ko dārga.

----------


## Didzis

Cik bieži, musu netīrajā gaisā, vajadzēs to spoguli mazgāt un vai Tev būs vēlēšanās to dfarīt.

----------


## Isegrim

Spoguļi būs jāmazgā ne biežāk kā paši solārpaneļi. Netīrumi vienādi uz abiem sēžas. Spogulim, ja tas vairāk stāvus novietots rietošās/austošās Saules gaismas atstarošanai, ir pat izredzes tīrākam palikt.

----------


## Eziss

Bateriju jaudas vata CENA ir tik zema ka neatmaksājas nekādi spoguļi un grozīšanas. Man šķiet, spoguļa m2 ir bateriju m2 cenā, ja ne vairāk. Spogulim jābūt ar speciālu pārklājumu, āra ekspluatācijai. Cik maksās tam visam apakšā vajadzīgie, kustīgie un vēlams nerūsošie dzelži? Neaizmirstiet - 1kW jaudas aizņem ~6-7m2. Ar ko un kur tos m2 grozīt, vel + spoguļi. No mehānikas ir kāda sajēga? VĒJĀ, lietū, sniegā, LEDŪ .... Lētāk kādu paneli piestiķēt un likties gulēt. Salasījušies Žilu Vernu.  Pasaule jau šīs muļķības ir sen aizmirsusi. Bālēliņi??? 
NEKAS arī nav jāmazgā, to izdara lietus un vējš, arī ar Rīgas putekļiem. Neesmu neko mazgājis jau 4 gadus. Vari Didzi atbraukt un pats pārliecināties.
Ar mazām jaudām nav ko māžoties, baterijas 1W pašizmaksa ir pārāk augsta, ieguvums nekāds. Zema vata cena ir  jaudīgiem paneļiem -180/260W, poli-mono kristālu... un tādi reāli arī ko saražo.
 Labāk domājiet kā iegūto labumu izmantot.

----------


## Isegrim

Savulaik papētīju solārpaneļus uz Fizikālās enerģētikas institūta jumta. Aizkraukles 21 - nebūt ne pati kvēpainākā vieta Rīgā, mežs blakus. Paneļi fiksēti samērā stāvus (apmēram 70° 'uz aci'), bet nosēdumu kārta ievērojama. Cik ilgā laikā tā sakrājusies un kādā mērā tā samazina paneļa efektivitāti, netiku jautājis.
 Par spoguļiem. Viens čoms savā dārzā uzslējis melnu 200 l mucu un uzstellējis pāris statisku (negrozīgu) spoguļu, patapinātu no skapju durvīm. Saka, ka ar šiem spoguļiem ūdens uzkarstot krietni ātrāk.

----------


## Miervalds

Sveiciens.

Pilnīgi piekrītu  Eziss, saules paneļi+boileris+ pēc iespējas ekonomiska sajūgšanas/kontroles shēma. To nu vienreiz vajadzētu saprast, ka tas būs viss vienkāršakais un ekonomiski izdevīgākais risinājums saules paneļu izmantošanai. Vajadzētu shēmas un aprakstus sociālajos tīklos izvietot, lai tiešām izglītotu adekvātus cilvēkus, kuri vēlētos ekonomēt savās mājsaimniecībās patērēto elektroenerģiju , bet varbūt kuriem trūkst informācijas. ( vai nav interneta?:O)

Saules paneļu atmaksas laiks arī ir peldošs jēdziens, kā var runāt par atmaksas laiku piem. 10 gadi? Elektroenerģijas cenas kritums domāju, ka tuvākājā laikā nav sagaidāms, cenas turpinās kāpt(ja nenotiks, kas revolucionārs). Tad arī atmaksas laiks samazināsies. Zinot mūsu ierēdņus, uzņēmumu apvienošanas un sadalīšanas politikas, pat ja elektroenerģijas biržas cena kritīs, mums tiks sagādāts jauns OIK.

Rezumējot info par saules enerģiju:
1. Uzkrāt elektronenerģiju  mūsdienu tehnoloģiju - litija, svina, niķeļa akumulatoros ir ekonomiski neizdevīgi. (dažiem liekās pašsaprotami, daudziem joprojām nepielec)
2. Izmantot grid-tie invertorus (paralēli esošajam ST pieslēgumam pieslēgtos saules invertorus) ir ekonomiski izdevīgi tikai, ja ir konstants dienas patēriņš, kas ir tuvu uzstādītas saules paneļu jaudas vērtībai ( par ST neto norēķinu es klusēju, to pat nav vērts apspriest)
3. Kā jau Ezis minēja, tautieši var nesatraukties par saules paneļu mazgāšanu, visu izdarīs māte daba.
4. Izmantot trekerus/ saules sekošanas mehānismus saules paneļiem ir ekonomiski neizdevīgi, (pat ja 1 reizi dienā tavs vergs, nēģeris pastum uz sapuvuša koka rāmja uzstadītus paneļus pretī saulei) vienkāršāk ir pielikt klāt vēl vienu saules paneli.
5. Saules kolektori vs saules paneļi. Ja patīk jāties ar santehniku var likt kolektorus,  saules panelis būs universālāks - gan ūdeni uzsildīsi gan radio/gaismu varēsi darbināt. 


Par saules tēmu var runāt daudz un dikti, skaidrs ka lielākā daļa latviešu pret to izturās skeptiski, bet domāju ka nākotnē domas mainīsies. Arī zirga pajūgos braucošie kādreiz smējās, ka aparāts ar četrām riepām un iekšdedzes dzinēju nekad neizkonkurēs zirgus.

----------


## Didzis

Tā skepse, par saules enerģiju, nav bez pamata. Aņuks- Latvietis kautkur dievidamerikā tusiņā un vietējie pras, no kurienes Tu tāds balts? Mūsejais atbild, no Latvijas. A jums tur saules nav, ka neesi iededzis? Nē ir, Latvija ļoti saulaina zeme, Tad kapēc tāds bāls? Nu saproti, tai dienā, kad spīdēja saule, es biju slims.

----------


## princ_fm

Man ir uzstādīti Japānā ražoti "Kyocera" saules paneļi (atšķirība no ķīnas ir tanī kad jauda tiek rakstīta nominālā nevis maksimālā) ar kopējo "NOMINĀLO" jaudu 1,2kW. Tālāk klasika , lielie kondiķi kontrolieris 24V sistēma un akmulatori kombinēti ir dziļas izlādes želejnieki un paša veidoti pēc TESLA POWER patenta, no mazajiem elementiem savākti bloki. līdzīgi kā te https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGXIRGJdbHc  Tad lūk ar šādu sistēmu vasarā var nodrošināt 1 kondicioniera un pāris radiostaciju (rāciju) darbību no saules. + no rīta tiek uzsildīts ūdens boileris. Man ir tā sanācis kad mana darbnīca atrodas verandai līdzīgā izstabā kurā visu dienu spīd saule, tad tagad ir tā kad saule spēj viņu nozesēt , vei tagad rudenī pasildīt. Pa ziemu gan tas pasākums nedarbojas ,dienas ir par īsu... Kas atiecas uz kk tur peļņu un mēmākā labuma iegūšanu ,un viss tas ir jānopērk pa dārgo tad sistēma sevi atmaksās tad kad viņa jau būs nolietojusies. Manā gadījumā paneļus sanāca dabūt pa kapeikām no Dānijas. Invertoru uz 1,5 kW arī  atremontēju beigtu utt. Man tas pasākums ir cik nu izdevīgs bet intresants. Bet ja pa lielam tad sakarīgākais veids kur novirzīt enerģiju ir sildīt ūdeni , tas darbojas labi. Vakarā iztērē silto ūdeni , no rīta 7 100L jau būs karsti pie saules sistēmas ap 1KW, tikai boilerim

----------


## marisviens

Laukos nodzīvoju bez latvenergo un ar saules baterijām gandrīz četrus gadus. Elektrību lietoju apgaismojumam, telefona, datora, akumulatoru instrumentu uzlādei. 
Ūdens sūknēšanai, apsardzes signalizācijai, elektriskajai tējkannai un radio uztverējam.
http://www.metaldetector.lv/md/index...aja&p=IMG_5275
Un tā tas izskatās.

----------

